

CastAR: the most versatile AR and VR system - jitl
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/castar-the-most-versatile-ar-and-vr-system

======
jitl
I realize this is a little behind-the-times. I saw it mentioned by AceJohnny2
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7159395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7159395)

~~~
ChuckMcM
no need to repeat
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6546774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6546774)
(100 days ago)

